# Selling



## Tristan

Any one have any luck selling bracelets on line. Like ebay or Amazon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## justin_deans

I do


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## Paracord-Crafters

We have never tried Amazan but we do run a bunch of stuff on eBay and have had very little luck lately with our bracelets.. It's very hard to compete with the number of sellers out there and the fact that they are selling them as cheap as .99 from china..


----------



## MrParacord

justin_deans said:


> I do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


Care to elaborate.


----------



## moff1888

I use a Facebook page to 'promote' what I do. Not going to make my millions but it's a good way of showing what you can do and get it out there. 


Spero Meliora


----------



## MrParacord

I'm not a fan of FB so I like to use Instagram to promote.


----------



## moff1888

I haven't used Instagram so I'll look at that. 

Facebook has worked relatively well for my paracord page so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232

I'm just a very green beginner, but at this point I'm operating via Facebook and local word of mouth. So far things are going decent. But I wonder once I have kind of exhausted my circle of immediate contacts, how hard it might be to make sales in the future. I'm doing this to raise money for project of mine at the local FOP lodge, not for personal profit. But I'd love to reach a point where I could raise maybe $1000 or so in proceeds to go to my project.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## Technog33k

Mine are through word of mouth, facebook and twitter...Going to do a few craft shows in the not too distant future and maybe a flea market or two. Plus while I'm at a scout fundraiser (table set up outside of Karns, Giant, etc) I'm working on paracord and usually get a few sales that way, but those proceeds are very small and usually just go into the donation jar.


----------



## MrParacord

A fundraiser would be good. Flea markets are hit or miss. Most of the time people are looking for practically free stuff meaning they want to pay next to nothing regardless of the item.


----------



## justin_deans

MrParacord said:


> Care to elaborate.


what do you mean


----------



## MrParacord

justin_deans said:


> what do you mean


How easy/hard is it selling on eBay and Amazon?


----------



## justin_deans

MrParacord said:


> How easy/hard is it selling on eBay and Amazon?


oh for me its pretty easy


----------



## higdeezy45b

I have placed a couple bracelets on eBay nothing has sold yet.... I'm thinking the market may be just too saturated with Paracord bracelets for them to be profitable on eBay. My thinking is that maybe more unique items that venture beyond your simple bracelet with be a better way to make money on eBay. I could be wrong. I also have a FB page that I have sold a few bracelets and items from. Nothing major though.


----------



## CharlieBear

Go to fairs and things, chuck up a table and a nice sign and a couple of types you do and the colours you have and you may get things, try making key fobs, pouches, bracelets, handle wrapped walking sticks..... Lots of different things


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

higdeezy45b said:


> I have placed a couple bracelets on eBay nothing has sold yet.... I'm thinking the market may be just too saturated with Paracord bracelets for them to be profitable on eBay. My thinking is that maybe more unique items that venture beyond your simple bracelet with be a better way to make money on eBay. I could be wrong. I also have a FB page that I have sold a few bracelets and items from. Nothing major though.


Do you still sell on Ebay? If so change your password. 
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBREA4K0B420140522?irpc=932


----------



## higdeezy45b

Thanks I changed it earlier today.


----------



## MrParacord

No problem.


----------

